# I've been obsessed with the mirror since birth...



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

see?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

bless !


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks guys--

jc, that icon really is gross!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

that avatar is wonderful.....large breasts shapely body....luvly jubbly...


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

ok..well, to each his own!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i dont mind the avatar i dont think its gross cause i have huge knockers.. but i wouldnt be caught dead jogging without a decent sports bra like her she is just obnoxious. :roll:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

imagine the stretch marks on the saggy ole saddle bags when she hits 60


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

I Heart Big Cans On Lovely Females

like this..........

look at them










sleeping got some, no offense of course, not that you would be offended because it was a compliment but you may be offended because i pointed it out or something.. yeah


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

augh! this is horrible sacrelige, to my baby picture post! jesus guys!


----------

